# Bass are warming up and moving shallow



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Got out in the hurricane yesterday and got some good numbers. I fished a 15 acre lake from shore mostly, because the rowboat was too much hassle in the wind. 

They were really hitting well when the sun was high but it died for me after 4pm. I landed 20 bass, most between 14-16" and 4 kicker crappie with my first Fish Ohio of the year at 14" 1.3lbs. All fish were close to shore in 3' or less. All bass were pale and had red mouth so they look like they just moved up.

I had most luck on a shad pattern Big Joshy swimbait and a few on jig &trailer.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I fished a small private 2 acre pond I have permission to fish on firestone country club and the bass were on a tear last night. Fished 5- dark and between the 2 of us landed I belive around 45 fish. Nothing huge 1-3.5 pounders. If u were further than 5 feet from shore you weren't getting bit. All on fire tiger shallow cranks. It was nice to get the 2014 open water skunk off my shoulders. Was hard to fish in the wind and paddle boat kept blowing around. Went to buddy's house and grabbed a cinder block and a tow strap because it was impossible to fish a spot effectively.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Tuesday was good for me caught 17 largemouth between spencer lake and private lakes I fish all caught on a kvd 1.0 here was my biggest 19.5"it slid a little forward on ruler just as I was taking pic






fish were in 2-5fow and very aggressive fun day


----------

